# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Jeta e Hidhur

## zogu dukagjinas

A mendoni qe seriali " Jeta e Hidhur " ka ndikuar tek vajzat shqiptare ?
Cili eshte personazhi qe ju pelqeni ne kete serial dhe pse ?
A ka ndonje lloj rendesie bukuria e Filizit ?
Qka mendoni per Mehmetin, po per Nerminin ?
A eshte ndopak simpatik Hasani ?
etj.

----------


## pendex

Lmfao -------------

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Seriali "Jeta e hidhur" eshte serial turk dhe me permbajtje te nivelit te ulet...


Edhe te kishte paqe jeta do ishte e hidhur sepse njerzit nuk ia kishin dit vleren te mires dhe ish ba prap e hidhur kshtu qe ska qare pa u ba e hidhur...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

faleminderit shume per pergjigjet

----------


## Nete

> A mendoni qe seriali " Jeta e Hidhur " ka ndikuar tek vajzat shqiptare ?
> Cili eshte personazhi qe ju pelqeni ne kete serial dhe pse ?
> A ka ndonje lloj rendesie bukuria e Filizit ?
> Qka mendoni per Mehmetin, po per Nerminin ?
> A eshte ndopak simpatik Hasani ?
> etj.


po ka ndiku ,sepse i marrin te verteta ato ngjarje ne serial e mundohen ta luajn edhe ato ne jeten e perditshme 
 :me dylbi: 

Memeti esht kosovar thuhet edhe luan rolin shum mir me pelqen ai :Lulja3:

----------


## Flora82

E  shikoj   Vetem  sepse  Mehmeti  luan  rolin  e  nje  shqiptari  nga  kosova    ,  dhe  ka  nje  rol  pozitiv  me  pelqen  pa  mas  edhe  si  aktor ,   eshte  filum i  trishtushum  me  probleme te  shumta  qe  te  mbane  ne  ankth  deri  sa te  perfundon  epizoti , ika  se  filloj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

shume simpatik eshte Hasani.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

ju falenderoj shume per postimet tuaja

----------


## Rina_87

> po ka ndiku ,sepse i marrin te verteta ato ngjarje ne serial e mundohen ta luajn edhe ato ne jeten e perditshme 
> 
> 
> Memeti esht kosovar thuhet edhe luan rolin shum mir me pelqen ai



Mehmeti (aktori) nuk mund te jete shqiptar me origjine, sepse nuk e ka fizionomine shqiptare - por tamam ftyre tipike turke, sidomos te hunda e varne.

Seriali mendoj se eshte popullarizu pasi qe ne film nje kosovar eshte si personazh kryesor. Nejse, po ju pershendes me kengen Meeemet - Nermiiiin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## shkelqo

per me shum hyni ketu www.jetaehidhur.com nje faqe shqiptare ku mund te lexoni me shum per Jeta e Hidhur.

----------


## Nete

> Mehmeti (aktori) nuk mund te jete shqiptar me origjine, sepse nuk e ka fizionomine shqiptare - por tamam ftyre tipike turke, sidomos te hunda e varne.
> 
> Seriali mendoj se eshte popullarizu pasi qe ne film nje kosovar eshte si personazh kryesor. Nejse, po ju pershendes me kengen Meeemet - Nermiiiin 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=211ASGwzmP4


e kam me te degjuar per memetin ,pse mund edhe te jet ,perderisa edhe kryetari para disa vite i turqis ka qen shqiptar,, Demirel,,ka shum emigrant shqiptar atje.

mua me ngjan si shqiptar memeti,ka tamam stilin e kokfort qe nuk duron padrejtesi :muah2:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Qaj memeti i serialit garant asht aji ne forum  :perqeshje:

----------


## Rina_87

> e kam me te degjuar per memetin ,pse mund edhe te jet ,perderisa edhe kryetari para disa vite i turqis ka qen shqiptar,, Demirel,,ka shum emigrant shqiptar atje.
> 
> mua me ngjan si shqiptar memeti,ka tamam stilin e kokfort qe nuk duron padrejtesi


Po mund edhe te jete se eshte e vertete qe ne Turqi ka numer shume te madh te shqiptareve. Bile mua shume mire me kujtohet qe njeriu i pare qe kemi takuar ne stamboll, ka qene shqiptar  :shkelje syri:  Mirepo, turqit kane nje ftyre apo tipare me ndryshe qe dallohen sidomos te pjesa e hundes dhe  fizionomia ne teresi. 

Ja nje foto e Mehmet Kosovarit p.sh. shikoja tiparet e ftyres nuk jane shqiptare, bile edhe turqit qe i kemi ne ne Kosove dallojne. 



Po, edhe pse une s'e kam percjell aq rregullisht serialin, mendoj se autori i serialit eshte munduar ta paraqese tamam me tipare si shqiptar te Kosoves.  :buzeqeshje:  


P.S. Ka shume shqiptare qe jane shperngul/debuar per ne Turqi, e kam hap edhe nje teme ketu qe tregon sa shume shqiptare  jane shperngul para luftes se 2 boterore, mirepo njehere spo kam kohe me vazhdu.

----------


## zogu kosovar

eshte filem i mir nuk e me kujtohet kur kam pere filem me te mire se ky

----------


## Flora82

Vetem  perkthim  eshte  katastrof  gjysma  e  fjalve  nuk perkthehen  shqip  fare  ,  nuk  e  di   si  e  kan  lejuar  ket  serial  me  kete  perkthim  gjysme  turqisht  te  perkthyn ?

----------


## strange

> Qaj memeti i serialit garant asht aji ne forum


ahahahah jo jo nuk jam unë edhe pse jam edhe unë Kosovar dhe quhem Mehmet  :ngerdheshje:  


Kam një pyetje për ju qe e keni shikuar apo e shikoni ende ketë film. 
*A ka te bej diçka me Kosovar ky apo vetëm përkthimin e kan bere qe ky kishe është Kosovar?* 
Se kam digju për ketë film qysh moti, vjet ishte ne Maqedoni e sivjet mbërriti ne Kosove.

----------


## Trchick

ai ka mbiemrin kosovali po nuk flitet qe te jete kosovar. Aktori nuk ka lidhje fare me shqiptaret, xhaxhain e tij e kam pasur profesor dhe nuk e ka permendur ndonjehere te jete shqiptar.Vetem se eshte i mire dreqi.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

a do te kishit dashur qe te takoheshit me ndonje nga personazhet e ketij seriali ???

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

une po u tregoj qe do te kisha dashur te takohem me te gjithe por veqanerisht me mehmet kosovarin

----------


## Prishtinalikke

> a do te kishit dashur qe te takoheshit me ndonje nga personazhet e ketij seriali ???


Do te deshiroja te takohesha me Filizin dhe Mehmetin. Sa i perket ketij te dytit para 4 - 5 diteve, kam lexuar ne nje gazet kosovare, se kishte nje ftes zyrtare nga Kosova dhe se me daten 14 tetor do te jet ne Prishtine.

----------

